# COMPLETE MK4 AIRRIDE DIY with pics.



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

nah just kidding. i think ive figured you guys out.

























AND...

























like you wanna be cool and low (muscular) but cant commit. 


_Modified by justrave at 9:19 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

hahahahahahaha.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

Na we've just grown up and gotten more practical.


_Modified by MilfDubs at 12:30 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

lol
if thats the case... cut springs is where its at... none of this adjusting height be it with bags or coils


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Thanks for proving your maturity and intelligence, Im going to sell my bags and buy coils just so you think I'm cool!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Glad to see you received your muscle suit. We send one out with every air suspension kit ordered. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Glad to see you received your muscle suit. We send one out with every air suspension kit ordered. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

thats worth airride just for the suit!


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Thanks for proving your maturity and intelligence, Im going to sell my bags and buy coils just so you think I'm cool!









I think you're cool still Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nolan you are one of the funniest mofo's i know


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_Na we've just grown up and gotten more practical.

_Modified by MilfDubs at 12:30 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

People always hate on what they cant have....


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

haha but then on the other end, coils are for slackers who want to set it and forget it. like house wives.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

yea. i liked my car way before it could do this..








it was way cooler when i wasnt as low and cracked my pan 4 times haha


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: COMPLETE MK4 AIRRIDE DIY with pics. (justrave)*


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: COMPLETE MK4 AIRRIDE DIY with pics. (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_nah just kidding. i think ive figured you guys out.

























AND...

























like you wanna be cool and low (muscular) but cant commit. 

_Modified by justrave at 9:19 AM 4-20-2009_

In all actuality it should be reverse - because you dont want to man up and spend the money on air ride... 
COILOVERS ARE TO AIR WHAT A CUPKIT IS TO COILOVERS
COILOVERS ARE THE NEW CUPKIT


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

its sooo true. coils are for *******.


----------



## Das Vdub (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_its sooo true. coils are for *******.

bags are for pussssies
ooooh no i cant drive super low cause i might run into things! better air up my car sky high...


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (Das Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Vdub* »_
ooooh no i cant drive super low cause i might run into things! better air up my car sky high... * so i dont have to make another thread about being a retard and cracking my oil pan driving my car unpractically low * 

fixed


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: COMPLETE MK4 AIRRIDE DIY with pics. (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_










dude, if you're gonna hate, at least post real coilovers, not struts with ground control sleeves. 








or


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Das Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Vdub* »_
bags are for pussssies
ooooh no i cant drive super low cause i might run into things! better air up my car sky high...

New york road have convinced me to go with air
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*

to clear up some confusion here.
1. i drive a mk1 in the summer, and a mk2 in the winter. my oilpan sits about an inch above the ground 365 days a year. 
2. i have NEVER cracked an oilpan. mostly because i know how to drive and avoid hitting things on the road.
3. like you guys, i could EASILY go buy a mk4 with a loan, and hand a shop my credit card and have bags. i just dont see the point.
4. if youre scared, go to church.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

Cool


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
3. like you guys, i could EASILY go buy a mk4 with a loan, and hand a shop my credit card and have bags. i just dont see the point.


really? thats not the point. i drove my mkIII all winter, just as low as you say you drove your car. It gets old not being able to pull into your driveway without getting hung on sub frame. and i've already been through a few pans on my mkiv, so i'd rather not go through that again.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Cool

and more than half these builds are DIY. but im not sure how many of you broke bastids have paid off your cars


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

here's a quote from you:

_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_its like this. say your hand gets cut off....bagged people would replace it with another hand, while coilover people would replace it with army guns.

So us bagged people would replace a hand with a practical hand to be able to use it and still live on? where as coilover people would replace it with something horribly useless and not be able to survive everyday life, not be able to go in places, granted, scare the motherfkin bejesus out of others. but its still pointless.
im not hating on coilovers i used to run them on my mk1 and i was 1.25" off the ground, i want another car with coils to go stupid low again but, you come in this forum and throw out hate. take it easy, we all love our own thing. your opinion apparently is better than ours though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bunsen McMastersauce at 9:16 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_im not hating on coilovers

me either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hacky2447VW (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*

Screw the haters! i have coil overs, fully adjustable. And i am getting my car on air in about a week or two. I am going to be handing cash to someone. Cause i want the installation warranty and the job done right. Not that i don't think i can do it. But the fact is, that i don't want to do it.. lol.
Coil overs are nice to get low. However the ride SUCKS! With air you have adjust ability on the Fly! NO TOOL NEEDED! WAIT! Give me 30 mins or more and i can get lower! just a switch. Now if thats not cooler than coil overs then i don't know what else to say but. Once you go air, you'll never want coil overs again.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know why, but this thread gave me a serious erection.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

air is for queeeeers


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_air is for queeeeers









anyways. ive been looking around this whole forum, and from what i can tell you all drive around somewhere near 60/40 cupkit height.
if youre car is aligned 2 inches higher than the height you park, you might be a *******.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_








anyways. ive been looking around this whole forum, and from what i can tell you all drive around somewhere near 60/40 cupkit height.
if youre car is aligned 2 inches higher than the height you park, you might be a *******.

there is a very good reason it appears that way.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: COMPLETE MK4 AIRRIDE DIY with pics. (justrave)*


























AND...


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (Hacky2447VW)*

COILS all the way!!! Bags are for ****, if you can raise it youre a ****! 
Just Kiddin i have bags now, and ill be completely honest, i told people it was so i can raise it when i needed to clear things... but really it was to screw with people at stop lights


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

so let me get this straight
basically your calling me a queer ****** ***** for doing whatever the **** i want to with my money
i didnt know that by choosing your own suspension to your own needs makes you gay, i'll make that a note a remind the world that if you have air suspension you are a ****** but if not your straight
im sure that will go over well


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: COMPLETE MK4 AIRRIDE DIY with pics. (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_not a very good analogy

=
no


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (justrave)*

sounds like somebody is just seeking some attention on this forum
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
why dont u at least show some pics of ur car


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_It gets old not being able to pull into your driveway without getting hung on sub frame. and i've already been through a few pans on my mkiv, so i'd rather not go through that again.









Had air, and the entire time i missed my coils. I was unimpressed.
Nothing beats a static drop.


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah know what i have the money for air and i still would never put it in my car! I am not calling you guys ******* for using air. But it does kinda make you a girl scout. I dont really get the arguement here cause everyone has there own opinion on stuff. so...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (LifeStylz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LifeStylz* »_ I dont really get the arguement here cause everyone has there own opinion on stuff. so...


ding ding ding ding...exactly.. people hate bags, people love bags, people hate coils, people love coils. 
Let's all join hands and sing Kum Ba motherfückin Ya and get over ourselves already.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (justrave)*

ummm...i kinda have em...and have hadem for over a year now


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_sounds like somebody is just seeking some attention on this forum
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
why dont u at least show some pics of ur car

He drives a ratty old mkII. He couldn't afford air if he wanted since it would be double the cost of his car, so he just chooses to hate on those who have nice things. He's probably a socialist too. And a virgin. With AIDS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
He drives a ratty old mkII. He couldn't afford air if he wanted since it would be double the cost of his car, so he just chooses to hate on those who have nice things. He's probably a socialist too. And a virgin. With AIDS.

get angry.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The internet is my LIFE and I take it VERY serious!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
He drives a ratty old mkII. He couldn't afford air if he wanted since it would be double the cost of his car, so he just chooses to hate on those who have nice things. He's probably a socialist too. And a virgin. With AIDS.

i couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

even if I were a pinko commie dreadlock loving granola eating **** off I'd still think bags were for people with sewn shut vaginas.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_even if I were a pinko commie dreadlock loving granola eating **** off I'd still think bags were for people with sewn shut vaginas.

mine is sewed niiiiiice and tight, air/water tight


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

So how about this year at Air Affair we have a big ol gay circle jerk.... i mean come on we are all gay with air might as well show it off a bit.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_So how about this year at Air Affair we have a big ol gay circle jerk.... i mean come on we are all gay with air might as well show it off a bit.









I might have to cut the suture on my ****** for this








Or we can take it one step further and put prosthetic hands on the front and rear of our cars, slide our ***** on in them and raise and lower our cars until we all get off at the same time. I mean our cars are gay anyway, we might as well let them get in on that sweet sweet action


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dont think air ride is gay, but it certainly is a cop out, and more often than not, cleary it is form over function...


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_Na we've just grown up and gotten more practical.

_Modified by MilfDubs at 12:30 PM 4-20-2009_


that and low is low permanent or not. dub love its what makes a VW not a subaru


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh how sweet.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_I dont think air ride is gay, but it certainly is a cop out, and more often than not, cleary it is form over function...


alright kris, when i do my airride we will have a test, we will find someone dumped on a MK4 with coils versus my mk4 with airride, and then we will drive down hennepin right next to the walker art center (aka pot hole ville) and we will see who makes it out alive.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

riding dumped on coils is definitely _not_ function over form, hate to tell you. Ask WWR if going as low as possible on coils would get you around a track quicker than a correctly dialed in set-up. Dumped on coils is form over function just as airride is except we can go over bad roads and get into bad parking garages and driveways.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

depends on if you do or do not correct the suspension geometry. I'd rather have a dumped coilover setup than a dumped bag setup for sure. especially on a rear beam car.

edit:
I dont see ANY bag setups on the track (at least not SCCA etc), now that you mention it....I guarantee you a slammed coiled car will out handle most air cars. the spring rates are what its all about. consistent and constant spring rate vs variable. at least in my opinion.



_Modified by Digital K. at 12:20 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

also.. note... im calling out madtextureyo to put his air setup vs my H&R coilovers someday







autox, onramp, whatever.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Airride Technologies makes a ton of kits for track use, they put them on muscle cars a good portion of the time. Not good handleing cars to start off with, but with the airride they handle a ****-ton better. Check out their stuff if you don't believe. 
Awe sheit! A call out! It's on and poppin' yooo!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_also.. note... im calling out madtextureyo to put his air setup vs my H&R coilovers someday







autox, onramp, whatever.

be careful calling out madtextureyo he is on bagyards and i know first hand that those handle very well,believe me you might be the last one to the finish line on your dumped h&r coils







auto-x,onramp,whatever.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

p.s. im waiting for someone to match that picture of my car with yours on bags. hmmph. or do none of you actually drive their car that low..... even on a "good" road?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
be careful calling out madtextureyo he is on bagyards and i know first hand that those handle very well,believe me you might be the last one to the finish line on your dumped h&r coils







auto-x,onramp,whatever.


he can set them exactly where my coilovers are set. fine w/ me. or I'll put my coilovers where the **** he wants.
Will be tough to win w/ that bowling pin in the way


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_p.s. im waiting for someone to match that picture of my car with yours on bags. hmmph. or do none of you actually drive their car that low..... even on a "good" road?

post a better picture of your car and your stance.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its pretty stupid low....


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
Will be tough to win w/ that bowling pin in the way









o snap, you right i forgot all about that







,that thing gotta go imo


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and the odd steering wheel made of wood. if his hands get sweaty...there might be a slip problem.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_p.s. im waiting for someone to match that picture of my car with yours on bags. hmmph. or do none of you actually drive their car that low..... even on a "good" road?

OH BOY!! I just love e-competitions!







hop down off your high horse


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_and the odd steering wheel made of wood. if his hands get sweaty...there might be a slip problem.









i disagree with you on that one
i wonder why .. hmmm


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_its pretty stupid low....

If your going to challenge someone like that though, I just expect a better picture. I mean this thread is pretty pointless and if he wants to get his air ride point across I expected some better pictures thats all. 
and I would LOVE to know how this car is driven or how far/how many roads. anyone can have a slammed car and drive it NOWHERE. 


_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 3:27 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
OH BOY!! I just love e-competitions!







hop down off your high horse

cop out.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_

cop out.

You got me there, you reign supreme over us all. All hail justrave, he is much more of a badass than the rest if us. Everyone swing from his nuts (I hope you can handle the weight of everyone on air) I, for one, am tossing all of my air **** in the trash and gong back to stock suspension since I cannot compete with justrave


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

jeez man no need to get all upset about it.
why cant ANYONE handle a challenge? progression=competition.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

I'm not really upset, I was being sarcastic but it's hard to tell online. Not everything needs to be a competition, but I'll take a photo lower than you and prove nothing and win


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_I'm not really upset, I was being sarcastic but it's hard to tell online. Not everything needs to be a competition, but I'll take a photo lower than you and prove nothing and win

im talking about the height you drive at.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
im talking about the height you drive at. 

The height i drive at just got .5 lower 15 seconds ago because of you and your thread.............. Yeah i can do that............... o wait 3/4 inchs im feelin a bit frisky!!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
im talking about the height you drive at. 

Not trying to say you are lying but, how do we know you didn't lower your coils all the way and take a picture out in the street? (not saying you did I'm just saying, it hard to prove that kind of stuff online) I've seen people lower their coils all the way and take a picture just because (show droppers come to mind too) 
And I'm just going to go ahead and apologize for my immatureness earlier, I don't mean to come off as an immature jackass, I'm just sarcastic, and I would rather have a civil discussion about the issue. But it's mostly an opinion thing, so there will be no winners and no losers, and noones mind will be changed in the end. Agree to disagree kind of thing


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
Not trying to say you are lying but, how do we know you didn't lower your coils all the way and take a picture out in the street? (not saying you did I'm just saying, it hard to prove that kind of stuff online) I've seen people lower their coils all the way and take a picture just because (show droppers come to mind too) 
And I'm just going to go ahead and apologize for my immatureness earlier, I don't mean to come off as an immature jackass, I'm just sarcastic, and I would rather have a civil discussion about the issue. But it's mostly an opinion thing, so there will be no winners and no losers, and noones mind will be changed in the end. Agree to disagree kind of thing

yeah im not even trying to try and say that people with bags suck, or bags suck, or anything. you know as well as i do that 90% of the bagged mk4s on this forum could EASILY DRIVE THAT LOW with coils. 
im sure you drive low? or at least id imagine you do. i just REALLY want someone to push the standard to the next level.... and i dont really want to be the one that has to cut up my own car to do it....


----------



## 13bpower (Jun 28, 2006)

poeple on bags usually have something nice they don't want to **** up


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_i just REALLY want someone to push the standard to the next level.... and i dont really want to be the one that has to cut up my own car to do it....

Push what standard to what next level?








I can't drive my car as low as it is parked because the bottom of the car is laying on the ground. Does that make me a p*ssy because I don't drag my subframes all over the road?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_

im sure you drive low? or at least id imagine you do. 

i was cruising around my town on my new rollers at this height


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Dude, RSs and air ride? Could you get any more played out?








Looks great. Time to paint the calipers pink now that you can see them.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i just REALLY want someone to push the standard to the next level.... and i dont really want to be the one that has to cut up my own car to do it....


Nolan I got something up my sleeve but its not gonna happen for at least 4 years (lack of a garage space for another daily) so till i can get another daily and rip into my GTI it will stay but once i do, its gonna get very very low.


----------



## tha-dood (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_also.. note... im calling out madtextureyo to put his air setup vs my H&R coilovers someday







autox, onramp, whatever.

Hey guy, news flash - you're 31 and you own a bunch of crappy volkswagens. Sick dude. Even when he doesn't even post in threads you have to talk about him. If you wanna makeout with him maybe I can hook it up. Maybe when you purchase a car thats worth more than 800 dollars you can talk ****...
I know somehow you got butt-hurt that people like his car, but give up already.. It's his, not yours. It does not affect your life in any way
g e t t h e f u c k o v e r i t

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by tha-dood at 1:55 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm 28. Lern maths. His car was just one of the only mk1s on bags that i could call out off the top of my head. Relax would ya? Don't make me take your lunch money. Dood. 


_Modified by Digital K. at 1:56 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tha-dood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tha-dood* »_
Hey guy, news flash - you're 31 and you own a bunch of crappy volkswagens. Sick dude. Even when he doesn't even post in threads you have to talk about him. If you wanna makeout with him maybe I can hook it up. Maybe when you purchase a car thats worth more than 800 dollars you can talk ****...
I know somehow you got butt-hurt that people like his car, but give up already.. It's his, not yours. It does not affect your life in any way
g e t t h e f u c k o v e r i t

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by tha-dood at 1:55 AM 4-26-2009_

Looks like he sent his wife to speak on his behalf?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Getaway Car)*

This thread


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

sorry bunsen, but my buddies car rolls that low (with the same wheels) on the daily, and it has no problem being daily driven. i was hoping to see you just tanked on those things, like that teaser pic with just the wheel


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_p.s. im waiting for someone to match that picture of my car with yours on bags. hmmph. or do none of you actually drive their car that low..... even on a "good" road?

airride people do it...only when they do it, they do it on 3 wheels....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...dex=1

watch the end of the video especially


_Modified by ZoomBy at 2:57 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

justrave....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4109677

explain whats up with that thread please, oh and this one...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750340
raise your motor? seriously? 

these are the reasons prefer air over coils.....


_Modified by ZoomBy at 3:04 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hacky2447VW* »_ Once you go air, you'll never want coil overs again. 


not true. to each their own... i had air and it wasn't for me. im back on coils now.
im not hating on either setup. i've had both and i prefer static. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_
these are the reasons prefer air over coils.....

_Modified by ZoomBy at 3:04 PM 4-26-2009_

sounds more like reasons to put panties on and go to olive garden with your gay lover in your bagged vehicle.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

dude no joke, I love olive garden


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
sounds more like reasons to put panties on and go to olive garden with your gay lover in your bagged vehicle.

I just go for the free breadsticks.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
sounds more like reasons to put panties on and go to olive garden with your gay lover in your bagged vehicle.

hey, at least my car will make it there


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
sounds more like reasons to put panties on and go to olive garden with your gay lover in your bagged vehicle.

I never understand it, its like we are making statements that are reasonable and not in any way offensive, its just a statement, and then you respond with something like this, where the hell does that come from? seriously, Kris sometimes you just like to run your mouth just for the sake of stirring the pot. You and Nolan, I dont know why you come in here, Do you also start threads like this in the MK4 forums too? since I know you both hate them aswell. 
I know i dont have airride yet but I do have an unbiased opinion right now, I have ridden in many cars and trucks with airride and I have owned several cars with coilovers, and I am doing airride for my own reasons. My next project car (after I get my own garage space to work) will have airride too, and guess what, its gonna be a track car, and hopefully it will open some of the shut eyes around here that think airride is strictly a form over function design, if anything its D. All of the above. If anyone can truely tell me how slammed on coilovers is actually function over form needs to read up on the way the macpherson strut is designed because I can tell you right now, any car that has a macpherson strut designed front suspension, does not handle better completely slammed.
This is just based on my research of airride in VW's and Minitrucks over the last 2 years.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

you still dont know why i post these things? 
im trying to start a little friendly competition. i want to see some REALLY low volkswagens. id love to see someone that rolls LOW on bags daily. 
uglybastids car is running coils... and about every suspension modification one can think of, and hes lower than madtextureyo every second he drives.
i think thats badass. 
i want to lay my rockers on the pavement. looks like nobody here shares my vision. too bad.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
sounds more like reasons to put panties on and go to olive garden with your gay lover in your bagged vehicle.

You just said on the last page that you didn't think airride was gay, pretty contradictive of yourself eh?
And justrave, that picture isn't me dumped all the way, I can roll all the way down but then I can't turn my wheels so it's pointless. My RS' are 15x8.5 et11 or so, I need to pull my fenders before I can think about rolling all the way down and going through tires once a month with the rear camber


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
I never understand it, its like we are making statements that are reasonable and not in any way offensive, its just a statement, and then you respond with something like this, where the hell does that come from? seriously, Kris sometimes you just like to run your mouth just for the sake of stirring the pot. You and Nolan, I dont know why you come in here, Do you also start threads like this in the MK4 forums too? since I know you both hate them aswell. 
I know i dont have airride yet but I do have an unbiased opinion right now, I have ridden in many cars and trucks with airride and I have owned several cars with coilovers, and I am doing airride for my own reasons. My next project car (after I get my own garage space to work) will have airride too, and guess what, its gonna be a track car, and hopefully it will open some of the shut eyes around here that think airride is strictly a form over function design, if anything its D. All of the above. If anyone can truely tell me how slammed on coilovers is actually function over form needs to read up on the way the macpherson strut is designed because I can tell you right now, any car that has a macpherson strut designed front suspension, does not handle better completely slammed.
This is just based on my research of airride in VW's and Minitrucks over the last 2 years. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
You just said on the last page that you didn't think airride was gay, pretty contradictive of yourself eh?
And justrave, that picture isn't me dumped all the way, I can roll all the way down but then I can't turn my wheels so it's pointless. My RS' are 15x8.5 et11 or so, I need to pull my fenders before I can think about rolling all the way down and going through tires once a month with the rear camber

If you take this thread or anything said in it seriously you need to put the keyboard away for awhile


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

Oh come on, how can any of us take this thread seriously. Just making conversation


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

suck me sally


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
If you take this thread or anything said in it seriously you need to put the keyboard away for awhile











I love that response, its the same every time, fight or flight right? So Kris answer my question, can you honestly tell my that a car with a macpherson strut design handles at it maximum potential with maybe 1-2" of travel and the axles beyond horizontal? I know that no matter how long this arguement goes on, coilovers will still be form over function (dont try to say its not because all the hardcore comments sure back up that statement very well) and Airride will still be the suspension for the ******* who want the ability to have more control over their handling and just how low they will go.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

all right, I let this go on long enough.
done. http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------

